# New Cage! - Questions for CN owners.



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so excited I finally found a CN that's close enough to being affordable for me on Craigslist! I'll have to be extra careful with the funds for a while but I couldn't pass up 150 plus a few cage accessories. It looks really nice and the people I'm getting it from are also seem like a good sort.









So Saturday I have to drive to MD (about an hour and a half), disassemble it to get it in my car and then reassemble it by myself when I get home but...LOL I'm super excited. It's my only Christmas present this year!

But anyway...to the question part. I need to rearrange some things in my home to make this fit and want to do that before I get it home. The dimentions say 36"L x 24"W x 63"H I'm not sure I understand those. 36"W x 24"D x 63"H makes more sense to me.

Also is the 63 from the floor?

Thanks.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Right, from the front - left to right is 36 inches, so what you would call wide. Front to back is 24". It is 63" tall.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessiferatu said:


> Right, from the front - left to right is 36 inches, so what you would call wide. Front to back is 24". It is 63" tall.


Does the 63 measure from the floor?


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

You know, I'm actually not positive about that as I've never measured it. If I can find my tape measure I will let you know, unless someone else replies first.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

That would be great. One of the places I might put it there is a mantlepiece that stick out. If the measurement isn't from the floor it can't go there because the mantle would be in the way. An easy estimation is to tell me how tall you are and is it taller than you or not.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I am just under 5'7 and the cage is about eyebrow level with me. I don't know if that helps, lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's from the floor. I'm 5'5" and it is about as tall as me. 

I will say, until you see it you won't be prepared for how huge it is. I'm not petite by any means and I could fit inside the cage comfortably. It makes it hard to say where to put it because it just looks so fricken humongous. I've had it for a little over a year and I still get wowed by it.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. That has to be from the floor then.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> It's from the floor. I'm 5'5" and it is about as tall as me.
> 
> I will say, until you see it you won't be prepared for how huge it is. I'm not petite by any means and I could fit inside the cage comfortably. It makes it hard to say where to put it because it just looks so fricken humongous. I've had it for a little over a year and I still get wowed by it.


Ha! I live in a one bedroom apartment. My living room is rather large but it's an old house which means quirkiness and weird dimensions. I'm relatively sure it'll fit where I have the current cage.

I'll post pics when I'm done! Also can't wait for my grommet pliers to arrive from amazon so I can start making hammocks for all this new space!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Keep in mind too, that you will need to be able to open the doors all the way (so that they are horizontally on either side of the cage) to take the pans out. The cage does roll, so you will be able to roll it somewhere to do this if you need to.

I'm glad you're getting one. Good luck assembling it by yourself.. It's a beast.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

YAY! The new cage is all setup. I will post pictures in the CN thread but wanted to update here also. Any suggestions on ways to keep the girls occupied and not chewing the liners is appreciated. I wasn't quite expecting so much of a lip and I'm afraid they will chew it all up and i won't be able to use fleece.

I'm still waiting for the space pod which will go on the top in the empty corner and the grommet pliers I ordered which will let me make lots more hammocks!

So here is the whole cage...









Top: 









Bottom:


----------



## aoinezumi (Dec 6, 2014)

My boy hasn't quite reached the super chew age yet, but he will chew around the clips I use to secure the fleece. I use mini clips on the shelves that are out of the way, so I only have issues with the big clips on the base pans. He chews around those and pulls the fleece up to burrow underneath between the liner and the towels I put between them and the pans. I have found that putting large scraps of loose fleece around the cage for him to burrow through and making sure the liners are very secured to the pans has stopped him from chewing and pulling the liners up (for the time being,, at least!). Sewing instead of using binder clips might help me if my current solution stops working. How do you secure your liners to the pans and shelves?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I remember someone selling liners that were like large pillow cases (sewn on 3 sides with a "pocket" and longer edge to tuck in on one side) they said that this helped if your rats tend to chew around clips.

I just got my metal 3" bass pans and have switched back to aspen on the main levels. I still use fleece on the small levels though. The only other things I'd suggest are giving them lots of cardboard boxes to chew and paper towels to shred up. 

The cage looks good.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I didn't have any clips so I used large safety pins to secure stuff underneath the pans. I also have quite a few random pieces/blankets strewn around. I'm changing out the cage today so we'll see how it works.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If you're doing a cage cleaning today, I'd recommend taking the ramps to the two half levels out. Your rats are young and will do just fine climbing up the side of the cage. This keeps them more active and healthy  I don't keep ramps in any of my cages, nor do I use any that reach to the floor when I open the cage for free range. If they want out or in, they will definitely find a way!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

It worked well! Only two places that were chewed a little but not enought that makes the piece unusable. I'm going to try putting something in the corner to discourage the fleece chewing of those spots.

Thanks for the suggestion about the ramps. I thought about that to start with but I think I'll keep them in. They climb the sides of the cage for fun anyway (sometimes I encourage them to do so) and the ramps seem to be fun for them as well as giving me more places to hang things. I also noticed that the ramps get marked a lot and are easy to remove and clean. In the previous cage without ramps they marked the sides of the cage a lot and it was terrible to clean.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

jlhummel said:


> It worked well! Only two places that were chewed a little but not enought that makes the piece unusable. I'm going to try putting something in the corner to discourage the fleece chewing of those spots.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion about the ramps. I thought about that to start with but I think I'll keep them in. They climb the sides of the cage for fun anyway (sometimes I encourage them to do so) and the ramps seem to be fun for them as well as giving me more places to hang things. I also noticed that the ramps get marked a lot and are easy to remove and clean. In the previous cage without ramps they marked the sides of the cage a lot and it was terrible to clean.


Lol fair enough. Silly little creatures.


----------



## Reedrat (Oct 17, 2014)

It's from the floor it's an inch taller than I am! It's so large I sometimes have my daughter climb in to help hold toys while I attach them to the side or back!


----------

